# Happy new year.



## mini_insane (Dec 30, 2007)

Just wanted to wish everyone a great 08.


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

hope everyone has a happy and safe 2008 :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

May everyone have a great 08 rc fun filled year.


----------

